# September 2007 BMW Group Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

The September MINI sales total of 4,031 units was up 36.0% when compared to the 2,964 units sold last September. YTD sales for the 9 months of 2007 were also up 7.3% when compared to the same period of last year.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Land Rover, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at:

http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------

